# Hiya all got my classic today



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiya all,

I got my classic today and have been playing with it.

I noticed that when i pull some water through without the Portaffiler on there is small particles in the water what steps should i do to clean it.

I have just ordered some puly baby descaller.

Thanks

Karl


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Is it new or 2nd hand? If new just run a full take of water through the group head and some through the steam wand.

Enjoy

PaulN


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply

Sorry i forgot to say lol.

Its second hand looks good condition on the outside but not sure if it has been descaled etc seems to work fine apart from the particles in the water.



PaulN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it new or 2nd hand? If new just run a full take of water through the group head and some through the steam wand.
> 
> ...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The Puly Baby Descaler should do the job.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Quite possibly the seller cleaned/descaled it before selling... I would have. If so, he/she may not have fully flushed the boiler/system afterwards. As above, follow standard procudure to clean, descale and flush again. You may experience blockage of water due to loose scale getting trapped. If so, dont panic. Post here







you'll soon be up to full speed.


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiya Mike,

Thanks for the reply, I just spoke to the bloke i bought it off and he said he has never descalled it as they have soft water in Scotland shock lol.

I Think i will soak the shower screen in the De-scaling solution, Any think else i should do too?

Cheers

Karl



MikeHag said:


> Quite possibly the seller cleaned/descaled it before selling... I would have. If so, he/she may not have fully flushed the boiler/system afterwards. As above, follow standard procudure to clean, descale and flush again. You may experience blockage of water due to loose scale getting trapped. If so, dont panic. Post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly what the guys in Edinburgh who I bought mine from said









To be fair, the soft water really helps. But descale anyway, to clear the boiler, valves, wand etc. I'm by no means experienced enough to advise but here's my tips. A regular 'must' is to remove and clean the shower screen (screwdriver), and screen holder (allen key for two hex nuts. It will probably need some gentle persuasion to come off), but if not regularly cleaned the whole area up in the group head can get nasty, which may be the source of your particles.

With these removed, maybe get a new group head gasket as the old one might have gone hard over time or no longer be a good seal. Gaskets are inexpensive, from Happy Donkey or Espresso Services (Glasgow).

Don't forget to clean under the basket in the portafilter as rancid oils can collect there.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

If the machine has never been descaled, then I can't imagine much other maintenance has been carried out either. As MikeHag suggests, at the very least I would remove and clean the shower screen and holder. I would also replace the group gasket as standard.

If you're feeling daring, these machines are really easy to completely strip down and rebuild. All you'll need is some decent hex keys, a screwdriver and a marker pen (for the electrics!). http://www.partsguru.com is an excellent resource for parts diagrams if you get lost.


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it,

I'm still waiting on the descaler to Arive and will be doing a thorough clean,

Thanks

Karl


----------

